# Old People Showing Their Bodies



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Tonight my wife asked me if I had ever done swimming for excercise. I said that indeed I had and that in my day I had been quite an accomplished distance swimmer. Some of the lifeguards at the beaches we frequented said that I might get a swimming scholarship at some colleges if I persevered. This was when I was about age 12. I actually did a good deal of distance swimming until I was about age 50. Various things turned me off the beach, mostly increased parking fees and increased pollution in the water. I said I'd be damned if I would pay $7 to go swimming in sh*t (literally)!

I further went on to say that I didn't think it was seemly for old men to display their scabrous, wrinkled bodies in public. I might add that I'm now 64. I'm in pretty good shape for an old fart--48" chest, 37" waist--but I still have a scabrous, wrinkled body that I'd rather not display in public. I just think it would be bad form.

My wife got very P.O.'ed. Her father, age 88, still swims a lot for excercise. Since it is in a retirement community among his fellow geezers, it's probably not so heinous. I don't have that option, only the beach, and I would rather not display myself in public, especially not around a lot of attractive younger people. Any thoughts from the forum community on this?


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Life is short. Disregard the opinions of others on this one; it's not as though everyone at the beach is an ideal of Greek beauty.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Quite, JLP. 

JLibourel, I suspect that your so-called 'scabrous, wrinkled body' displaces a lot less water than the average modern bather.


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Jan - does it really matter what other people think? You look a fine gentleman with a good upright stature and I don't think you need worry. One always thinks that people are prone to staring, but they really only look for a split second and then their eyes move onto the next person and so on. JLPWCXIII is quite right - life is too bloody short to worry about these things and what the hell anyway if people stare at you. Just remember that they will also be scabrous and wrinkled soon enough and the same will happer to them!


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Oh jeeze, another person put off by mother nature. Sorry Jan, and I mean no disrespect, but who really cares what you look like at the beach. I belong to a very traditional all male athletic club where all the guys swim naked - there that should scare you - eh? Same thing there though - nobody cares - nobody 'looks' - it's just not a big deal.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

While it's always good to see someone taking other people's feelings into account, I think nobody minds so long as you get dressed for dinner.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

Try a wet suit. Modesty and buoyancy(the daily double) plus it will keep you warm in cold water.


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

I suspect that this is another of those "Men over a certain age shouldn't wear jeans" -type threads where the responses are pretty much split in a bimodal fashion depending on the age of the respondent. At the risk of getting into deep psychological waters - in trying to deal with the issue of getting into the (literal) waters at the beach - let me just say that at 59 I'm far less inclined to show off my body than I was when I was a competitive distance runner in my 30s and 40s. Time takes its toll and the same "self-image" thing that causes most of us to want to look our best when we're dressing to be seen in public can't just be compartmentalized away when we're getting undressed to go outside and be judged by a public that's been super-saturated in media images and advertising images of perfect bodies. Aside from the times each year when I'm actually in the ocean swimming during summer vacations, put me down as one whose beach attire trends far more to the "covered" side of the continuum than to the "let it all hang out." Jan, you're not alone.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

JL,

Two things come to mind. First, if you are still able to swim, do it. There will come a day you won't be able to and you'll regret even more these times when you were able to and didn't. Second, as far as the "image" of your wrinkly old body, you've earned that body. There is alot of life experience and maturity there. Show off that body proudly. Don't worry about what others think. And if they say anything, just ask them to meet you outside when you both have clothes on, and then see who look better.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

What's to discuss? Surf's up!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

JL: 

At 64, you have just a very few years on me and like you I am somewhat sensitive to the visual impression I might leave with others on the beach (good physique but I don't work on a tan and BOY does it SHOW). However, my last several trips to the beach have been with my wife, kids and grandkids. The bottom line...my wife has seen it all before; my kids concluded a long time ago that I was becoming an old fart, based on more valid reasons than my appearance; and the unreserved shouts of "Papa" I hear from my grandkids, as they run across the sand to me with outstretched arms, makes it all worth it. Life is great...live it to the fullest!


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Go. Enjoy.

Unless you have running soars, it's just an old body. Nobody has to gaze upon your wretchedness (kidding) for more than a second, or two, unless they choose to.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I opened this thread thinking it was going to be more along the lines of the beefy 40 year old woman wearing a mid-riff exposing sleeveless shirt!

JL, I would say age appropriate clothing (no Speedos!), and setting appropriate, i.e. said woman above in a department store = no, people should not be overly concerned. One is always mildly self conscious of the fact one is no longer 18, even if you are just in your late 30's. However, we cannot let that stop us from enjoying life, no matter where it might occur 

Warmest regards


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

Go to the beach. Go swimming. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Wayfarer_
> 
> I opened this thread thinking it was going to be more along the lines of the beefy *40 year old woman* wearing a mid-riff exposing sleeveless shirt!
> 
> ...


Don't know about the women on your side Wayfarer, there are quite a few 14 year old girls at this end who shouldn't already be showing a mid-riff. I won't even venture into the 40 year olds. I honestly believe the yonger girls and women today have thrown out mirrors for other than their face and hair. It amazes me what they will wear when they don't have "bodies" to wear these particular items of clothing.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Trenditional_
> Don't know about the women on your side Wayfarer, there are quite a few 14 year old girls at this end who shouldn't already be showing a mid-riff. I won't even venture into the 40 year olds. I honestly believe the yonger girls and women today have thrown out mirrors for other than their face and hair. It amazes me what they will wear when they don't have "bodies" to wear these particular items of clothing.


I agree with that too! I believe the technical term now for hip hugging jeans and a mid-riff baring shirt on a pot-bellied female is "muffin top". When viewed from behind, it is quite fitting. Another term is "whale tail". It is when said dressed female also has a high riding thong showing above her low riding jeans.

Warmest regards


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Wayfarer_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose there are limits...

https://imageshack.us

... but there's no law against it.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Rich_
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> ... but there's no law against it.


Did you hear that sound? It was the sound of my eyeballs hitting the floor after I gouged them out due to seeing that! [B)]

Warmest regards


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

While I, too, think you should not worry about swimming in public, in the end, you have to do what is right for you.

Swimming IS really good exercise. However, if you are not comfortable doing it, that is what is important. You will not enjoy yourself if you have to be self-conscious.

But maybe you should try it once and see - - -


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Thank you for all the imput, gentlemen! I think the primary reason I do not wish to show myself on the beach is not so much that I am embarrassed to be seen in a state of undress by others. I am certainly cognizant of the fact that there are and will be many bodies inferior to mine on display (many of them much younger). It is more a matter of personal pride. Unless I can display a truly high standard of physical perfection when disrobed, I'd rather not display myself at all. It is not dissimilar to the fact that I am the only man in my company who comes to work routinely in coat and tie, when I could probably get away with wearing a T-shirt, tattered jeans and grubby sneakers.

When it comes to exposing one's body in public, on reflection, I think the same principle should apply to all people. Playboy Playmates, Abercrombie models and people of that sort look very good with their clothes off. Most people don't! This becomes more true as they get older. There was an article in the L.A. Times yesterday about the actress Jane Russell. A half-century ago the sight of her naked would probably have sent my pubescent hormones boiling to the point where they would have vaporized![}]I would rather pass on the same spectacle today. (She's 84--still looks good, but 84 is 84!)

I don't rue not swimming that much. I have become somewhat disenchanted with the Southern California beach scene anyway, despite living a vigorous walk (about two miles) from the beach proper. There is an inlet of the Pacific Ocean less than 200 yards from my house. However, it is universally shunned by locals from concerns over pollution. On hot summer weekends this body of water is heavily used by outsiders, though, mostly Mexicans. Consequently, I have heard some locals call it "the Bean Dip"--amusing even if the implicit racism is contrary to the spirit of our age.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Wayfarer_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lord. Should we take this to odoreater's Images of Brutality thread????????


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

JLib, for what it's worth, I agree with you. "It is better to look good than to feel good."


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLiborel_
> 
> It is more a matter of personal pride. Unless I can display a truly high standard of physical perfection when disrobed, I'd rather not display myself at all. It is not dissimilar to the fact that I am the only man in my company who comes to work routinely in coat and tie, when I could probably get away with wearing a T-shirt, tattered jeans and grubby sneakers.


I disagree with your rationale. The truth is we can no longer have perfect 25 year old bodies. We can't help that. The best we can do is look as good as we _*can*_. (That is one reason why we still wear a coat and tie).

You're willing to give up something pleasurable because time marches on? What kind of attitude is that? You are as young as you feel. ENJOY!!!!!!


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Rich_
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> ... but there's no law against it.


Here's to hoping there are another 68 of these beauties awaiting each of our little terrorist friends.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by I_Should_Be_Working_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, historically the Arabs (and Middle Eastern Jews, for that matter) preferred their women much fatter than we Occidentals. With a decent diet and exercise regimen, the redhead on the right might well be whipped into a passably attractive woman, but the other three are pretty nightmarish, I suspect even too much for a traditionally minded Islamic terrorist!


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Rich_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sad thing is, the one on the far right looks skinny compared to her friends.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Posted in a thread about beach swimming, those 4 conjure up half forgotten passages from Melville's White Whale. I think it was General De Gaulle who said " Old age is a shipwreck."[B)]


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Trenditional_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by acidicboy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i believe she's the hottie in their clique


----------

